# baby chirping in egg



## cockatiel1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

hi i this is my first lot of eggs and last night at about 9:30 I checked on the egss because they are 21 days and I heard chirping coming from egg. 1 it is now 7 am the following morning and i can still hear the chirping and their is no sign of the egg hatching. just wondering if I should leave it or help out with the hatching. How long can the chick survive in the egg ? what should I do ??

thanks


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, I wouldn't think a baby not even hatched could chirp. I'd worry it isn't getting enough air. do you have a vet you can call to ask? You don't want to crack the egg if it's too soon, but I don't know why it wouldn't have started hatching if it's chirping.


----------



## cockatiel1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for replying. It hatched about 15 minutes ago we had to help it out of it's shell. we then put it back in with the parents and it sounds like it's doing well from the chirping. all looks well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for babies to chirp in the egg shortly before they start to hatch. But I don't know how far in advance they start chirping. At http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/farmlife/msg0510465512054.html it says that duck eggs may hatch two days after the chirping starts. 

At http://www.cockateil.net/baby-cockatiel-egg-nearing-hatching-time there's a video of a baby cockatiel chirping in the egg.

Edit: I see that your baby hatched while I was looking for info. Congratulations!


----------



## cockatiel1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks. the mother has just been feeding it.


----------



## cockatiel1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

another one juststarted to hatch !!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww the egg is so cute  more babies  cant wait to see some pics of them


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I love that chirping and thumping noise in the egg, always a relief when they hatch though!


----------

